
Quantum swing – a pendulum that moves forward and backwards at the same time - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2016-05-quantum-swinga-pendulum.html
======
basicplus2
sounds more like it is moving backwards and forwards in time...

------
golergka
Wait, I'm stupid. Does the graphic mean that the atoms begin "vibrating"
before they get the "kick"?

~~~
Florin_Andrei
"Before" and "after" have sharp, non-fuzzy edges only on the macro level.

~~~
golergka
I don't quite understand how causality can be fuzzy. Can they detect the
reaction before they decide to take action and decide not to take it based on
this detection?

~~~
coldtea
Causality is not really applicable...

~~~
eloff
Please somebody elaborate on this - it's not an easy concept for a layperson
to grasp.

~~~
ubercore
I'll take a stab, but I'm basically a layperson as well, so take this with a
grain of salt.

Causality would be tough to apply I think because of the quantum nature of the
interaction. The object initiating the motion is quantum as well, so it's
tough to say precisely when it should interact. So it's not as if the object
is "anticipating" the interaction, it's that the quantum field already is
interacting before our classical intuition of a non-quantum particle would say
it is.

At least, I think :)

------
coldcode
Galileo is spinning in his grave - both ways.

~~~
neals
And he's both dead and alive in there!

~~~
seangrogg
I just opened the box. He's dead.

